# Mosura products [email protected]'s aquarium



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Popped by today and found out he is carrying this now. He mentioned he was waiting for his BorneoWild products to clear customs as well.

He's got:

mosura Gravidas
Mosura Eros 
Mosura Rich Water 
Mosura Old Sea Mud Powder
Mosura BT-9 
One more I think.

The prices seem decent for the products but are still up there because of the brand. A friend picked up some mosura Gravidas for $16-17 I think. I can't remember the exact price so just call him to get the numbers.

Looks like he is also the only retailer for now to sell them.

http://www.mosura-intl.com/distributor.php

Canada has this company and Frank's is listed there.
http://www.tlaquaticimports.com/products.html


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

nice, I saw those. Good on frank, it will help him keep his business running. I dont think he is doing too great.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That is awesome, Frank needs to advertise here!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i think the only advertising he does is through us... lol I have told him a few times but he is not into all of this stuff.. but he should!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, good on you guys for doing it for him. Running a store is hard work on its own without having to advertise on top of it, plus Frank is a great guy.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

He's got two website, Franksaquarium.ca and franksaquarium.wordpress.com but both haven't been updated in months. I get the feeling that someone helped him setup them up because of the styling. 

No arguing about how hard it is running a store, the one day he's off is the day he is picking up new stock from the airport


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

I heard that Mosura food is coming next week. Definitely will give them a try.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Frank is not the only distributor for Mosura Products! I am a distributor too!

I also like Frank too, and am glad he will have this product for the people in Markham/TO area....I will provide it for the other side of the city!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> Frank is not the only distributor for Mosura Products! I am a distributor too!
> 
> I also like Frank too, and am glad he will have this product for the people in Markham/TO area....I will provide it for the other side of the city!


and we will have it for downtown Toronto!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*mosura*

Frank has everything in stock that is listed here.

MOSURA CRS SPECIALTY 
MOSURA EXCEL
MOSURA BIO PLUS
MOSURA TONIC PRO

MOSURA MINERAL PLUS 100ML, 180ML, 300ML
MOSURA OLD SEA MUD

MOSURA EROS
MOSURA GRAVIDAS

MOSURA RICH WATER
MOSURA BT-9

(COMING SOON MOSURA SHIZHEN POWER, MOSURA SHRIMPTON)


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

*hello*

do anybody know wher`s frank?
last week i went to see him on kennedy and hwy 7 but i didnt find his store,the neighbore told me that he moved
i dont know where is he now


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

http://franksaquarium.ca/

I think he is still there, maybe you're not looking in the right place. Please see his website above.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanx about the webside 
i`ll go look again in a few day


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I was there today, he has a bunch of nice B/A/S/SS+ RCS, couple golden bees, and a bunch of other stuff. He had 3 different type of really nice Killifish... can't remember the type, but his store is always worth the drive.

It's in the Peachtree Plaza on the North side of the plaza, but on the inside island of stores. His store faces north I believe.

He really should advertise better... always something different.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

RCode said:


> I was there today, he has a bunch of nice B/A/S/SS+ RCS, couple golden bees, and a bunch of other stuff. He had 3 different type of really nice Killifish... can't remember the type, but his store is always worth the drive.
> 
> It's in the Peachtree Plaza on the North side of the plaza, but on the inside island of stores. His store faces north I believe.
> 
> He really should advertise better... always something different.


Hey, did you see me working on the tanks today then? 
the kid in the fauxhawk LOOL


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Hey, did you see me working on the tanks today then?
> the kid in the fauxhawk LOOL


LOL, are you his "part-time"?


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

*diseas*

hello guys 
my gourami have a diseas,first it was like a black spot on the body,
but now it look like an open wound
please could anybody help me to know what kind of diseas is this?
miko


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

missindifferent said:


> LOL, are you his "part-time"?


Well technically i'm just a kid with nothing to do


----------

